# A bit confused…



## unholysystemsinc (May 25, 2021)

Hi everyone. I’m really confused currently as I’m not entirely sure where to post to advertise my art raffle I’m hosting. Do any of you know which art forum is the appropriate one?


----------



## TyraWadman (May 26, 2021)

Under Art Exchange and Trades | Fur Affinity Forums there is a 'Free Art' Prefix! Assuming that's what the raffle is for?


----------



## unholysystemsinc (May 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Under Art Exchange and Trades | Fur Affinity Forums there is a 'Free Art' Prefix! Assuming that's what the raffle is for?


Thank you so much! I’ll do that right now and yep! The raffle is for free art!


----------

